# Dazel vs. Wargle



## Eta Carinae (Aug 31, 2015)

> Format: 1v1
> Style: ...Set, I guess?
> DQ: 1 week
> Damage Cap: 30%
> ...


[size=+2]*Dazel vs Wargle*[/size]

*Dazel's active squad*

 *Boris* the male Amaura <Snow Warning>
 *Mercuria* the female Slowpoke <Own Tempo> @ King's Rock
 *Hair* the female Deino <Hustle> @ Lucky Egg
 *Twilight Princess* the female Pumpkaboo (Small Size) <Frisk>
 *Wright* the male Fletchling <Big Pecks> @ Flying Gem
 *Kite* the male Mantyke <Swift Swim> @ Electirizer
 *Thundercat* the male Shinx <Intimidate>


*Wargle's active squad*

 *Ferno* the male Charmeleon <Blaze> @ Fire Stone
 *Sleezy* the male Slakoth <Truant> @ Amulet Coin
 *Kazza* the male Kadabra <Synchronize> @ Link Cable
 *Washibon* the male Rufflet <Keen Eye> @ Eviolite
 *Caimanly* the male Sandile <Intimidate> @ Lucky Egg
 *Martimur* the male Cubchoo <Snow Cloak> @ Never-Melt Ice
 *Zona* the female Solosis <Magic Guard> @ Life Orb
 *Andro* the female Timburr <Sheer Force> @ Black Belt
 *Glauert* the male Skrelp <Adaptability> @ Lucky Egg
 *Ashan* the male Koffing <Levitate> @ Expert Belt

First things first, PM me your sendout.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Sep 1, 2015)

The votes are in!

Dazel will be using *Kite the Mantyke*.
Wargle will be using *Ashan the Koffing*.

The RNG proclaims: Wargle commands first


----------



## Wargle (Sep 1, 2015)

Ah, this we can work with. Was worried about Boris or Hair.

Lead with Toxic, that will set us up for some fun later. Then follow up with a nice Shock Wave to set the stage. Finish it out with a Venoshock. If you're taunted or has a sub and you can't use Toxic, use Thunderbolt. If he protects, use Double Team.  If you didn't use Toxic action one, use it again. If he protects action two, use Double team. If he has a sub action two go with Shock Wave. If he isn't poisoned on action three use Thunderbolt again, or stockpile if he protects or is unhittable for any reason except a sub. 

*Toxic/Thunderbolt/Double Team ~ Shock Wave/Toxic/Double Team ~ Venoshock/Thunderbolt/Stockpile (10%)*


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 1, 2015)

Start by setting up a small *substitute*.  This should bait him into a thunderbolt, after which the substitute should still be left standing with 1%; if so, take the next action to use *rain dance*, as you should absorb the incoming shockwave.  If your substitute has fallen by action two for whatever reason, instead use *protect*.  On the final action, use *scald*, unless you used protect last action, in which case finish off with an *aerial ace* to dispel all the clones.

*Substitute (small) ~ rain dance / protect ~ scald / aerial ace*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Sep 7, 2015)

> Format: 1v1
> Style: ...Set, I guess?
> DQ: 1 week
> Damage Cap: 30%
> ...


*Round 1*

Dazel O






Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
(Kite) Mantyke [M] <Swift Swim> @Electirizer
Commands: Substitute ~ Rain Dance/Protect ~ Scald/Aerial Ace
Status: Fluttering circles around his trainer

Wargle O






Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
(Ashan) Koffing [M] <Levitate> @Expert Belt
Commands: Toxic/Thunderbolt/Double Team ~ Shock Wave/Toxic/Double Team ~ Venoshock/Thunderbolt/Stockpile
Status: Making sure everyone knows he vapes

FOLLOW REFEREE

THROW POKEBALL

ATTACK POKEMON

Kite began the battle by diving back down to earth.  Landing delicately, the ray began to shovel up some dirt, digging his wings into the earth and collecting a stash of hearty soil.  Being as artistic as possible with two fins for arms, the Mantyke began to sculpt the mound into some kind of likeness.  The general body shape was recognizable, the wings were a bit too thin, and the antennae were in shambles.  Nonetheless, for the amount of time taken it was a successful venture.  Satisfied, Kite let some of his lifeforce seep into the hump, which promptly popped into the air.  While Kite returned to the skies with a natural flying motion, the pseudo-Mantyke merely hovered.

This off-putting caricature was not to be an adventure like those that had walked this field before it.  Ashan guffawed to himself before spinning like a wagon wheel.  The purple puffs of smoke surrounding him began to amalgamate in the rotation, becoming miniature cloud cover.  Sparks began to crackle in the smoke, and with a resounding _KOFF_ Ashan discharged a hearty bolt of electricity that careened straight towards Kite’s masterpiece.  The mulchy doll stood no chance against the strike.  The substitute was instantly obliterated, sending chunks of dirt and grass flying every which way.  Kite shook off the debris, grimacing at the fate of his partner.

Grateful that he himself had not been vaporized by Ashan’s onslaught, the Mantyke quickly made sure that he would avoid being the victim once more.  Waving his left flipper, he generated a translucent shield of energy that divided the field.    Ashan recognized the barrier immediately, and responded by returning to the spin cycle immediately.  This time, he did not rotate in place, but began to wheel around in the air.  As he circled, exact copies of the Koffing began to trail behind Ashan, forming a train that would bring any shiny collector to salivation.  As they finished their spin, four Koffings levitated before Kite.  Ashan was no longer distinguishable amongst the clones.  Kite let his shield disappate, and yet still could not identify any telling quality.

As it turned out, figuring out which Ashan was which was pointless anyways.  Kite blazed forwards, appearing as a blueish blur as he shot through the air.  Ashan was initially complacent, but he panicked as he saw an outstretched fin slice through each and every clone, turning them to nothingness.  He was last in line, and he definitely felt the blow as Kite collided with him.  The Mantyke whizzed backwards, mission accomplished, while Ashan snarled.  For the third time in a row, he began his dizzying spin.  A second bolt of electricity was fired at Kite, who turned around just in time to see the delivery.  Instinctively, the Mantyke squeezed his eyes tight, but after a few seconds he had felt no pain.  He opened up to a squint and saw Ashan looking aghast.  All of a sudden, Kite felt a boost in is energy.  He was able to carry himself on the winds with much less effort, and his movements seemed more fluid and agile.  Meanwhile, planted on his back, his forgotten Electirizer whizzed with pleasure.

*End of Round 1
*
Dazel O






Health: 87%
Energy: 92%
(Kite) Mantyke [M] <Swift Swim> @Electirizer
Status: Gliding whimsically, but keeping a close eye on Ashan.  Speed +1

Wargle O






Health: 93%
Energy: 87%
(Ashan) Koffing [M] <Levitate> @Expert Belt
Status: Grumpy, but hardly hurt

Arena Notes:
-There is a small hole that Kite dug to form his sub

Ref Notes:
-Substitutes are affected by type weaknesses, so the Thunderbolt was more than strong enough to destroy Kite’s sub
-Double Team gave Ashan three clones, which were quickly destroyed
-The second Thunderbolt was neutralized by Kite’s Electirizer, giving him a Speed boost
-Dazel commands next


----------



## Wargle (Sep 8, 2015)

Has electrizer been doing its actionly damage?


----------



## Eta Carinae (Sep 9, 2015)

Of course it has!  You saw nothing!


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 13, 2015)

Use *air slash*.  *Mirror coat* anything mirror coatable.  The first time Ashan goes for a buff, use *rain dance*.

*Air slash / mirror coat / rain dance* x3


----------



## Wargle (Sep 13, 2015)

You know, I realize now that my original plan was bad. for some reason I was under the impression that Clear Smog worked like Hex and the like, doubling in power if it's secondary was used. It isn't. Oops. 

Soo let's get rid of that boost in another way. Haze it off. Then, let's go onto fun times, and get a toxic out there. The never-miss is nice given the accuracy drop from haze. Then let's have more fun (that might be no fun due to accuracy) and go for a roll-out

*Haze ~ Toxic ~ Rollout*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Sep 19, 2015)

> Format: 1v1
> Style: ...Set, I guess?
> DQ: 1 week
> Damage Cap: 30%
> ...


*Round 2*

Nira O






Health: 90%
Energy: 92%
(Kite) Mantyke [M] <Swift Swim> @Electirizer
Commands: Air Slash/Mirror Coat/Rain Dance x3
Status: Gliding whimsically, but keeping a close eye on Ashan.  Speed +1

Wargle O






Health: 93%
Energy: 87%
(Ashan) Koffing [M] <Levitate> @Expert Belt
Commands: Haze ~ Toxic ~ Rollout
Status: Grumpy, but hardly hurt

Kite, practically bristling from the influx of power, wanted to get to work, but his trainer insisted that he wait.  As a result, he was forced to remain spectator as a white gas began to gush out of Ashan’s pores.  The vapour quickly stretched out over the arena, giving a feel of recent forest fire to the arena.  The gas itself was chilly, and Kite quickly felt his energy boost nullified as moisture began to accumulate on his body.  He responded with a pirouette of source, sending a concentrated burst of wind towards Ashan through the fog.  The gust hit the Koffing and spun him in dizzying circles.  Some of his own fumes ended up in his eyes, but he was able to clear them out without much difficulty.

Hacking hideously, Ashan brought up a lugi composed of toxic substance, digestive bile, and some sour pokeblocks.  A fine dish in Ashan’s view, he reluctantly spat the glob at Kite.  The Mantyke, still chilled, was not happy to find his glossy skin soaked with poisonous goop.  Though initially disgusted, his mood changed to fright as he noticed the substance absorb into his skin in a matter of seconds.  As he flapped his wings, he could feel some slight pain developing with each downward stroke.  Still, he saw no reason yet to change tacts.  Again, he whipped his flipper in a flash in the direction of her opponent.  Another strong current developed, cutting through the vapor facing no resistance.  Each of these gusts were causing the smoky covering to dissipate much faster than Ashan had anticipated.

Entering into a swift forward spin, Ashan began to travel forward like a possessed bowling ball.  He had not accumulated much in the way of momentum by the time he struck Kite, but the Mantyke did not have the weight or the preparedness to halt Ashan’s tumble.  He whistled past and continued to roll as he travelled through the air.  For the third time in a row, Kite bombarded his opponent with a slicing gale.  This time, Kite’s aim needed to be particularly true to hit a moving target.  He managed to direct the blast so it clipped Ashan, but it was not enough to stop his rotation.  Alternatively, the final swipe proved to be enough to completely eliminate the hanging haze.  In its place, all that remained were a few tendrils of near transparent mist.

*End of Round 2*

Nira O






Health: 80%
Energy: 80%
(Kite) Mantyke [M] <Swift Swim> @Electirizer
Status: Rinsing and repeating.  Badly poisoned (1% this round, 2% the next)

Wargle O






Health: 63% [CAPPED]
Energy: 78%
(Ashan) Koffing [M] <Levitate> @Expert Belt
Status: Rolling with soon to be reckless abandon.

Arena Notes:
-There is a small hole that Kite dug to form his sub

Ref Notes:
-I wrote this whole round assuming that Kite was moving first, and he actually got two flinches out of Air Slash, before realizing that he’d be waiting to see whether Ashan tried to raise his stats, and would therefore be moving second.  Apologies if in my following shabby copy-paste job I provided a block of text that doesn’t make sense
-Three Air Slashes were enough to cause the Haze to disappear a few actions early
-Ashan hit the Damage Cap on the final action
-Wargle commands next


----------



## Wargle (Sep 19, 2015)

What's that Luda? You want me to use what? Oh, got it.

If he doesn't like your taste in music Ashan, and is unhittable for any reason (minus a sub, destroy that thing), go ahead and store some energy. If he does it, and you've already Stockpiled, use Sunny Day

*Rollout!/Stockpile (10%) ~ Rollout!/Stockpile/Sunny Day ~ Rollout!/Stockpile/Sunny Day*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Sep 28, 2015)

*DQ Warning for Nira.*. 24 hours to post.


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 30, 2015)

whooooops

Okay, so.  Start off with a *torment*.  This should probably lock Ashan into nothing for the rest of the round, so just follow up with two *waterfalls*.

*Torment ~ waterfall* x2


----------



## Eta Carinae (Oct 1, 2015)

> Format: 1v1
> Style: ...Set, I guess?
> DQ: 1 week
> Damage Cap: 30%
> ...


*Round 3*

Nira O






Health: 80%
Energy: 80%
(Kite) Mantyke [M] <Swift Swim> @Electirizer
Commands: Torment ~ Waterfall x2
Status: Rinsing and repeating.  Badly poisoned (1% this round, 2% the next)

Wargle O






Health: 63%
Energy: 78%
(Ashan) Koffing [M] <Levitate> @Expert Belt
Commands: Rollout/Stockpile/Sunny Day x3
Status: Rolling with soon to be reckless abandon.

Kite cleared his throat before unloading his pure, verbal fire.  He laid into Ashan, bringing up every single statistic he could muster relating to the issues of smoking.  At first the Koffing was befuddled, but as the lecture went on and on he was still… befuddled..?  Sure, Kite brought up some good points, but it was a natural process.  He wasn’t asking the Mantyke to stop breathing, was he?  Without a care in the world, he careened into Kite again, causing the ray to whine.  Ashan went spinning away, having the time of his life.

Kite was flustered.  His attempts at emulating a move he was not super familiar with had definitely not gone according to plan.  Luckily, he was fairly familiar with what his trainer was now asking of him.  In an instant, he had shrouded himself in a rippling current of seawater.  The aquatic curtain made him nearly invisible to Ashan, but Kite, in his natural element, had no trouble spotting his target.  He flew forward, droplets of water whizzing off the bulb and peppering the earth.  He rammed into Ashan, head meeting head, and sent the carcinogenic creature spiralling away.  Ashan’s noggin ached, and a good amount of his smoke and got in his own eyes.  He shook himself and tried to cry it out, but only by the time Kite was attacking again was he ready to act.

Kite was more than happy to take advantage of Ashan’s misstep.  He whizzed forward again, not having let the liquid coat evaporate.  He grit his teeth, trying to achieve the same petrifying result.  This time, Ashan was ready, bracing himself for the impact and keeping his eyes firmly squeezed shut.  After the blow, he let Kite retreat before he started a new spin.  He needed some space to pick up some momentum.  As he spun, he did have some misgivings about how much time remained in the round.  Not wanting to give up a second action, he only got moving at a pedestrian pace before bowling into Kite.  The Mantyke batted him away with a fin, though the bump had been less violent than that from a seconds earlier.

*End of Round 3*

Nira O






Health: 58%
Energy: 73%
(Kite) Mantyke [M] <Swift Swim> @Electirizer
Status: Dizzy just from following Ashan with his eyes.  Badly poisoned (2% this round, 3% the next)

Wargle O






Health: 43%
Energy: 72%
(Ashan) Koffing [M] <Levitate> @Expert Belt
Status: Rolling with soon to be reckless abandon… again

Arena Notes:
-There is a small hole that Kite dug to form his sub

Ref Notes:
-Mantyke can’t learn Torment
-Kite’s first Waterfall made Ashan flinch, therefore resetting Rollout’s BP
-Sorry for the short reffings.  I've given up on multi-sentence descriptions of Rollout
-Nira commands next


----------



## kyeugh (Oct 4, 2015)

Hmmmm hm hm.  I think i will probably be taking a rather large hit this round, but i'll do what i can.  I have no idea why i thought mantyke had torment?  I swear i checked.  Whatever, i guess.

Lets have some more *waterfalls*, yes?  *Protect* if he tries toxic, and *mirror coat* anything mirror-coatable.

*Waterfall / protect / mirror coat* x3


----------



## Wargle (Oct 4, 2015)

No need to worry about Protect, since we already used Toxic. And with poison and his item, the residual damage is helpful. And the expert belt should make rollout very nice. Ooh I love it. Keep blaring your song. if you miss or flinch and you're not rolling anymore, let's switch up to other ways to deal massive damage. 

*ROLLOUT! / Venoshock x3*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Oct 20, 2015)

> Format: 1v1
> Style: ...Set, I guess?
> DQ: 1 week
> Damage Cap: 30%
> ...


*Round 4*

Nira O






Health: 58%
Energy: 73%
(Kite) Mantyke [M] <Swift Swim> @Electirizer
Commands: Waterfall/Protect/Magic Coat x3
Status: Dizzy just from following Ashan with his eyes.  Badly poisoned (2% this round, 3% the next)

Wargle O






Health: 43%
Energy: 72%
(Ashan) Koffing [M] <Levitate> @Expert Belt
Commands: Rollout/Venoshock x3
Status: Rolling with soon to be reckless abandon… again

The referee had tuned out for a moment, sitting down on the grass and immersing himself in his laptop.  On one tab he was following the Canadian Federal Election, another the Blue Jays game, and a third showing Powerpoint slides from his history course.  A buzz from his cellphone tore his attention from one screen to another.  It had been an ESPN notification; the Giants had scored.  Cursing at himself for forgetting about the football game, the referee decided that he couldn’t handle more than three tabs.  He switched over the tab carrying valuable information for his approaching midterm and brought up the Scores page on NFL.com.  Much better.

Behind the referee, the Pokemon continued to trade blows.  Kite swiveled to try and get a gauge of Ashan’s spin before charging forward, soaking himself and coming into the role of a torpedo.  His calculations had been perfect, and he knocked Ashan off of his invisible track.  Having gathered far too much momentum, the Koffing was hardly stood up.  He rolled back around and hit Kite on the rebound.  The Mantyke took a tumble of his own, flippers still saturated with riverwater flicking droplets everywhere.  They continued like this for another couple of minutes, Ashan continuing to push his spin to higher and higher velocities.  Kite struck Ashan on the tip of his head, the Koffing responded with a bash to the Mantyke’s underbelly, and Kite gave the Koffing one last shove.

At this point, Ashan had approached a blistering velocity.  There was no more Koffing on the field of play, just a cyan blur that seemed to be in all places at once, reminiscent of Superman turning back time.  Kite had given up on anticipating the attack, but was surprised when the imminent blow hardly left him feeling weaker at all.  It seemed as if the referee had stepped in with a little bit of magic and lessened the blow.  Meanwhile, Ashan was hardly a physical form anymore.  Koffing was everywhere, Koffing was everyone.

*End of Round 4*

Nira O






Health: 25% [CAPPED]
Energy: 64%
(Kite) Mantyke [M] <Swift Swim> @Electirizer
Status: Wheezing, but not weeping.  Badly poisoned (3% this round, 4% the next)

Wargle O






Health: 13% [CAPPED]
Energy: 44%
(Ashan) Koffing [M] <Levitate> @Expert Belt
Status: _NYOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM_

Arena Notes:
-There is a small hole that Kite dug to form his sub

Ref Notes:
-Sorry for lateness, my essay writing really caught up to me the last couple of weeks!
-Also sorry for relatively low quality of writing.  I was itching to get you guys something, and the moves commanded were not the most exciting
-Both Pokemon hit the Damage Cap on the final action, though Electirizer damage pushed Kite over by 3%
-I’ve consulted the Question Box over whether Rollout will continue to double its base power or if it will reset.  Feel free to wait until we get a verdict before you command
-Wargle commands next


----------



## Wargle (Oct 20, 2015)

Well, that's a negative ghost rider. Let's try to end this Ashan. Hit hard!

If for some reason he's unhittable, (minus a sub), use Double Team.  If He uses Double Team, clear it out with Clear Smog.

*Venoshock / Double Team / Clear Smog x 3*


----------



## kyeugh (Oct 20, 2015)

Let the venoshock hit you, then use *mirror coat*.  If he's still kicking after that, use *air slash*.

*Venoshock ~ air slash* x2


----------



## Eta Carinae (Oct 24, 2015)

> Format: 1v1
> Style: ...Set, I guess?
> DQ: 1 week
> Damage Cap: 30%
> ...


*Round 5*

Nira O






Health: 25%
Energy: 64%
(Kite) Mantyke [M] <Swift Swim> @Electirizer
Commands: Mirror Coat ~ Air Slash x2
Status: Wheezing, but not weeping.  Badly poisoned (3% this round, 4% the next)

Wargle O






Health: 13%
Energy: 44%
(Ashan) Koffing [M] <Levitate> @Expert Belt
Commands: Venoshock/Double Team/Clear Smog x3
Status: _NYOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM_

Ashan dug in his proverbial heels, immediately flipping the direction of his spin.  At his velocity, he continued to blister forward even as he generated backspin.  Sweat began to pour from his smokers as he strained.  Kite had plenty of time to prepare himself as Ashan tried to halt.  The Mantyke lathered himself with multi-coloured energy, his slimy skin shimmering a full rainbow in the sunlight.  Finally, Ashan came to a resting position, billows of smoke still forming a tail behind him.  Pressed for time, he regurgitated a purple liquid and spewed it at Kite.  Even in a rush, Ashan was able to score a direct hit, though Kite did little to avoid the muck.  His aura coating was soaked through, and the substance began to enter his bloodstream.  He cringed as the toxins reacted violently with those already present, sending him nearly into spasms.

Ashan felt that victory was in his grasp, but Kite had other ideas.  Channeling the noxious energy that had just been used, he retaliated with a massive burst of white light, concentrated in a thick beam that bulged and tore across the arena.  Ashan could do nothing as he was enveloped in the explosion.  All humans in the area shielded their eyes from the counterattack.  As they opened, Kite remained gliding in the air on his now fragile wings, nearly heaving as he tried to suck in more air.  Ashan was no longer airborne, his spherical form having sunken to the earth.  A quick inspection showed that he was very much not conscious, only tiny tendrils of gas wafting out from his pores.  Having seen enough, the referee waved his flags.

*End of Round 5*

Nira O






Health: 8%
Energy: 49%
(Kite) Mantyke [M] <Swift Swim> @Electirizer
Status: Just becoming aware of his victory.  Badly poisoned (4% this round, 5% the next)

Wargle X






Health: 0%
Energy: 36%
(Ashan) Koffing [M] <Levitate> @Expert Belt
Status: KO’d!

Area Notes:
-There is a small hole that Kite dug to form his sub

Ref Notes:
-I took an extra point of energy off for stopping Rollout at such high speeds
-Venoshock was _nearly_ a critical hit.  Very close, Wargle
-And there we have it!  Nira is the victor, receiving $8, while Kite takes home 2 EXP.  Wargle, who put up a great fight, nabs $3 and an experience point for her Koffing.  I take home $5.  That’s all, folks!


----------



## Wargle (Oct 25, 2015)

:c so close. Was hoping for the crit. Ah well. Good fight


----------



## kyeugh (Oct 25, 2015)

Good game, Wargle, it was very close.


----------

